# UCAR Pupil Dilation Penlight



## kosPap (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is one of my first flashlights (not that actually, this is a pristine sample I found somewhere I my parents storeroom recently).








The brand is UCAR and the inscription around the body rim says “British Pat. No. 1001206”. The heads come in other colors too (I recall Yellow and Green) there was no individual packaging, but the sellers box was a carton box/rack with the flashlights tailstanding one a perforated piece of cardboard. 













2AA and a screw mount bulb.....Light is deep, almost orange, and you better not see the beam! It is like putting 2 circles half-way on top of each other but with more rings for that matter...the best approximation is the effect the polishing wheel leaves when you move it sideways on a surface....

I lost the photo of the beam and for the best I guess...Posting such an UGLY thing would get me banned for disseminating atrocities! LOL.

Anyway mechanically there is a spring in the bottom of the tube, and the switch is that red button on the pen clip. It pushes on a leafspring that contacts the metallic rim on the red head....

enjoy, kostas


----------

